# Starthilfe OPC mit VB



## winny-sps (30 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich benötige etwas Starthilfe von euch. Ich habe eine Beckhoff SoftSPS (auf Industrie PC und  über Profibus mit Buskoppler und Klemmleiste verbunden) außerdem habe ich auf dem Rechner den Beckhoff OPC Server Installier.

Ich möchte mit Visual Basic 2005 express Edition ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich SPS Datenaustauschen ( Ausgänge setzen bzw. abfragen) kann. Bisher habe ich nur etwas Erfahrung mit C, C++ (aber  nicht OPC). Mit VB soll das recht einfach sein, daher lerne ich gerade diese " Programmier Sprache". 

Kann mir jemand etwas Starthilfe bei der OPC Programmierung unter VB geben. Literaturempfehlung etc. , ich habe bisher nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Kay (30 September 2006)

Hallo.

Schau mal unter der Rubrik "Sonstige Steuerungen". Hab da was hinterlegt.


----------



## winny-sps (1 Oktober 2006)

Danke, für den Anfang ein schönes Beispiel. 

Wenn du mir allgemeinere Infos, an denen man selber das ganze Erstellen und Nachvollziehen kann geben kannst, evtl. kennst du einen Link oder ein Buch über OPC und VB. 

Ich möchte nicht nur dein Beispiel umbauen, ich möchte selber etwas umsetzen, später wird in Sachen Visualisierung und Datenaustausch mit anderen Programmen sicherlich noch mehr von mir gefordert.


----------



## Kay (1 Oktober 2006)

Leider kann ich Dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Für die Erstellung dieses Clients 
habe ich mir fast zwei Monate lang Code-Schnipsel zusammen gegoogelt.

Ansonsten schau mal auf der Homepage der OPC-Foundation vorbei. Richtige
Informationen erhält man dort aber erst als Mitglied, was für einen Privat-Mann
nicht infrage kommt.

http://www.opcfoundation.org/


----------



## winny-sps (1 Oktober 2006)

So neu ist OPC doch nicht es muß doch irgendeine brauchbare Anleitung/ Buch zu OPC Client und VB gbeben.


----------



## Kay (1 Oktober 2006)

Wenn Du was findest bitte posten.


----------



## afk (1 Oktober 2006)

winny-sps schrieb:


> es muß doch irgendeine brauchbare Anleitung/ Buch zu OPC Client und VB gbeben.


In den Handbüchern zum OPC-Server von SimaticNET ist eine recht gute Beschreibung über den Zugriff auf einen OPC-Server aus VB heraus. Die Beschreibung bezieht sich zwar logischerweise auf den OPC-Server von Siemens, ist aber auch auf andere OPC-Server anwendbar und meines Erachtens für Einsteiger recht gut geeignet.

Leider weiß ich den genauen Namen des Handbuchs nicht mehr ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## eberleinf (23 Oktober 2006)

*VB Programmiersprache*

Ich denke wenn du dich wirklich einmal mit VB beschäftigt hast, dann werden die " " Zeichen bei deiner darstellung für den Begriff Programmiersprache entfallen.
Bitte erst einmal schlau machen, dann urteilen! Danke


----------



## seeba (23 Oktober 2006)

http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp


----------



## winny-sps (24 Oktober 2006)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus, werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.

THX.


----------

